# Not actually new



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

Married with two children. A while ago I decided to give our marriage a new chance and let go of resentment about things that happened in the past.
Since then we talked a lot and both of us have worked on the marriage and I think we are doing fine:grin2:!!!!!!


----------

